# Ever done a low country boil?



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 23, 2014)

When we relocated from the Pacific Northwest to Georgia 25 years ago we took to this regional cuisine like iron filings to a magnet.  At the top of the heap for mouth-watering flavor?  A properly done low country boil.

It is not exactly barbecue or grilling but definitely an outdoor activity. My son does this best.  His technique? Boiling time more than anything else but a great deal of patience helps.  If you just dump ALL of the ingredients of onions, spicey sausage, corn-on-the cob, unpeeled shrimp, and new potatoes in all at once you get a mess.

We use Zatarain's shrimp and crab boil in packets for best results.  The spice just does something special to the corn because it somehow absorbs all that flavor. 

I suppose it can be made in a huge pot on the stove but it is a more fun and less messy experience outside with a gas-fired pot.

All you need to top it off is some ice cold beer.  Folks, I cannot explain how these simple ingredients, properly cooked with the right amount of spice, can taste so good but they do.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 23, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> When we relocated from the Pacific Northwest to Georgia 25 years ago we took to this regional cuisine like iron filings to a magnet.  At the top of the heap for mouth-watering flavor?  A properly done low country boil.
> 
> It is not exactly barbecue or grilling but definitely an outdoor activity. My son does this best.  His technique? Boiling time more than anything else but a great deal of patience helps.  If you just dump ALL of the ingredients of onions, spicey sausage, corn-on-the cob, unpeeled shrimp, and new potatoes in all at once you get a mess.
> 
> ...



Done many a crawfish boil. Basically the same, just with crawfish. Last time was Memorial Day time. Did 80#. I do ours a little spicier though.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...a-suckin-and-a-pickin-this-weekend-89892.html


----------



## Hoot (Jul 23, 2014)

We generally do at least one of these every summer. 
Mighty good in the shade of a big old magnolia tree.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 23, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Done many a crawfish boil. Basically the same, just with crawfish. Last time was Memorial Day time. Did 80#. I do ours a little spicier though.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...a-suckin-and-a-pickin-this-weekend-89892.html


 
We've never done crawfish ourselves....too hard to find here.  However we have been to a couple of crawfish boils....mighty good!

For me, if your nose doesn't run, your not sweating, and tears aren't pouring from your eyes, it ain't hot enough!


----------



## Addie (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been to many lobster boils. And a few clambakes on the beach. Same concept, different location, different seafood.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 23, 2014)

Addie, we loved those New England boiled dinners and those Lobster and shrimp rolls. What a treat!  We loved everything about New England and Nova Scotia except those 9 month winters.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 23, 2014)

Another thing I really love is steaming up a bunch of blue crab, Maryland style, and going to town. Nothing like picking crab to develop a huge thirst! Gotta have that beer icy cold!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 23, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> When we relocated from the Pacific Northwest to Georgia 25 years ago



Forced relocation I hope?   Job?



CraigC said:


> Another thing I really love is steaming up a bunch of blue crab, Maryland style, and going to town. Nothing like picking crab to develop a huge thirst! Gotta have that beer icy cold!



Back home in South FL and in Key West, we had crab boils all the time.
We crabed all night long, slept most of the day then my grandmother would dump piles of boiled seasoned crabs onto newspaper spread out on the long folding table under the canopy outside.  
Lots of work (picking through crabs) to get full, but more time to drink beer.
Some of my fondest memories.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 23, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Forced relocation I hope?   Job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Abita Amber with the crawfish and Cave Creek Chili Beer with the crabs.


----------



## Addie (Jul 23, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> Addie, we loved those New England boiled dinners and those Lobster and shrimp rolls. What a treat!  We loved everything about New England and Nova Scotia except those 9 month winters.



Maine lobster boats have a new income. An airlines now flies nonstop from Beijing to Boston for 15 hours. It is just an hours ride up the coast to Maine. So the people from China take a tour bus up there and go out on a lobster boat to see how lobsters are caught. When they come ashore, they have a lobster feast waiting for them with the fixings. Then back to Boston. I wonder if they will continue this practice during the winter months. There are some hearty men that are out there in all kinds of weather except a Nor'easter.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 23, 2014)

I love the boiled dinners with Zatarain's spices. 

They are a treat in themselves and when I attend one I become a 

But living in Maryland right next to the bay I have to say I prefer steamed crabs and shrimp over boiled. And since I grew up on it Old Bay is the spice to use.

Haven't had a crab feast yet this year but usually do it at least once a year.
I like to wait until later in the season when the crabs are fat and the weather is cooler.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 23, 2014)

Living here all my life, I've never had the pleasure. I'm open to invitations though.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 23, 2014)

Same here, Kay.  I've heard and read about them and always thought low country boils sounded like a lot of good eatin', partyin' fun!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 23, 2014)

So true Cheryl, but we sure can do a mean "Santa Maria Barbeque" shindig!


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm happy with shrimp, crab or crawfish boils, except I have to admit I prefer the shrimp as they are much less work than the other 2 when it comes to eating time. Unless of course I can con somebody into doing the picking for me!

Yes, I'm lazy about picking.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 23, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> So true Cheryl, but we sure can do a mean "Santa Maria Barbeque" shindig!


 
Yep, was just thinking along those lines!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay, what's a "Santa Maria Barbeque" shindig?


----------



## Zagut (Jul 23, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> Unless of course I can con somebody into doing the picking for me!


 

Not much chance of that. 

It's every man for himself. 

When we were kids my parents would wait until we went to bed to have crabs. But we'd always wake up and they'd end up picking crabs for us kids. One day my father had enough  and said that if we wanted crabs then we needed to learn to pick them for ourselves. After that crabs were allowed during the day time. 



I'd also like a description of a "Santa Maria Barbeque" shindig!


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 23, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Not much chance of that.
> 
> It's every man for himself.
> 
> I'd also like a description of a "Santa Maria Barbeque" shindig!


 
Yeh I know.  The first couple of times Craig's family (originally from MD) had a crab boil Craig and 1 of his brothers picked for me but I was on my own after that. 

I had to start picking my own crawfish 10-15 minutes into my first time as it was definitely everyone for themselves at that table.  I got several demonstrations on sucking head and eating tail and was on my own after that.  Son-in-law's family are from LA and it was a day or 2 before the wedding and we'd been partying all afternoon so everyone was in fine spirits.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 23, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Okay, what's a "Santa Maria Barbeque" shindig?


 
It's a BBQ style based on locally grown foods, local wine, and even down to the local coastal oak trees used to smoke the meat. Here's a couple of links.  

The Official Santa Maria Style Barbecue Site | A Celebration of Santa Maria Style BBQ

And a little about the history...

Santa Maria-style barbecue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 23, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> It's a BBQ style based on locally grown foods, local wine, and even down to the local coastal oak trees used to smoke the meat. Here's a couple of links.
> 
> The Official Santa Maria Style Barbecue Site | A Celebration of Santa Maria Style BBQ
> 
> ...



Those are good links Cheryl Here's another excellent one. The star of the show is always barbeque Tri Tip.

Santa Maria BBQ - Sunset

and this is Tri Tip..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tri-tip


----------



## taxlady (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Cheryl.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 23, 2014)

Dustin said:


> Shrimp, Crawfish, or lobster, they are all great be sure you use great spices and my secret when I was living in New York was to Grill my corn a little before boiling. This would add another dimension of flavor within the boil.
> White fish stock
> lots of aromatics- carrot, celery, onion, fennel, parsnips, red bliss potatoes
> your choice of seafood
> ...



Sounds like you know your way with cooking Dustin.......welcome to Discuss Cooking.....happy to have you.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 24, 2014)

I missed out on that when in the Carolinas...was more into dogs than food back then. I have this on my bucket list:

Traditional Door County Fish Boils - The White Gull Inn - Fish Creek - USA


----------



## Addie (Jul 24, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I missed out on that when in the Carolinas...was more into dogs than food back then. I have this on my bucket list:
> 
> Traditional Door County Fish Boils - The White Gull Inn - Fish Creek - USA



I have heard of that kerosene thing. Very interesting. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 24, 2014)

We've been doing low-country boils for DH's annual teacher retreats for several years and everyone loves it. We use shrimp and frozen crawfish when we can find it, kielbasa, and Zaterain's seasoning to make it easy. Great, one-pot dish for a crowd. I like the idea of grilling the corn first. That smoky flavor would be great in the boil.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 24, 2014)

Welcome, Dustin!  Hope to see you around!


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 24, 2014)

In Montana we call it a Milk Can Supper, I have done many in a 10 gallon milk can.


----------

